# Journey to Madness - an actual play podcast



## ackron (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I realize that this isn't exactly a campaign journal, but it's pretty close, as I think if you like reading about other people's RPG campaigns there's a chance you would be interested in this.

Inspired by the opportunity presented by the podcast format, as well as by some truly great work from other podcasters out there, my friends and I have decided to record our play sessions and put them online in the form of a podcast for other people to follow along.

The home of the podcast is located here and the RSS feed can be found here.

Finally, if you want a direct link to the actual files, you can them at session 0 and session 1.

The podcast is also available through the iTunes music store, search for Journey to Madness.

I'll try and post here whenever I upload a new episode, and of course I'm interested in any feedback you guys might have.

Enjoy the show!


----------



## ackron (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey all, episodes 2 and 3 have been posted.

Session 2
Session 3


----------



## ackron (Nov 5, 2009)

Session 4 is now up.


Session 4


----------

